# my mac...VERY picture heavy! =)



## joozxklumzi (Jan 26, 2008)

charged waters




foundations




homeless eyeshadows..lol




highlight powder & barbi pearl sunshine




concealor pallette & brow set




smoke signals quads




07 holiday pallettes, warm, smokey, metallic




two lonely glimmershimmers




of beauty loose powders




msf's




two cream bases bronze & pearl




metal x




mineralized e/s




paintpots




more paintpots




fluidliners




my one and only stila smudge pot




browns




mattes




highlights




purples




misc.




vintage sisters lipbalms! 




sculpt & shape + homeless harmony blush




blush




more blushes




bobbi brown shimmerbricks




pigments




pigments




neutral pigments




brown pigments




purples & reds




strobe & prep prime




lipsticks




glosses




mystery powder




and last, my brushes. 

sorry guys i didnt resize the images...but ne questions feel free to ask!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 26, 2008)

wow..awesome collection!! thank you for posting this..


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 26, 2008)

great collection


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 26, 2008)

I love these pics!!!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  I love your brush holder!


----------



## Taj (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you really stick your brushes up in the crystals? or just for taking the photos ?


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 26, 2008)

Your brush holder  looks like you used a longer clear box to hold the filler in did you get that at micheals too? The one I have is small I'd love to get a big one like yours thanks.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Love the awesome closeup pics! Don't the crystals just make your brushes easier to store and grab quickly? I love it! I wish I had as many brushes as you!

Nice collection!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great collection. I have my brushes like that too, but you seem to have a better, bigger box. Thanks for posting


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 26, 2008)

Such amazing pictures!!  And your stash isn't half bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding!!  Your collection is incredible!  Kudos to you!!


----------



## babyu21 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great collection.  Seeing everyone elses collections just makes me want to work on mine.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 26, 2008)

nice collection!!! LOVE THE PICS and the brush holder


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 26, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## joozxklumzi (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks everyone! and yes Taj, my brushes do stick up like that. 
and for everyone else, the container itself is just a plastic zip lock? sorta container that i got from the container store.. i like my brushes spread out.. if that makes sense.. lol


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Love your pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wanted to ask - those vintage sisters lip balms are super cute!  Where did you get them from?  Do they work well?  Also what's your opinion on the charged waters so far?  (guess this is more of a "review" type question but I was just curious)


----------



## elongreach (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 26, 2008)

great pics!  very artsy


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh like the kinda hard plastic ones to store leftovers in right?  Brushes spreadout is way better than they way I have them all on top of each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_thanks everyone! and yes Taj, my brushes do stick up like that. 
and for everyone else, the container itself is just a plastic zip lock? sorta container that i got from the container store.. i like my brushes spread out.. if that makes sense.. lol_


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 26, 2008)

Great collection, can you tell me the names of lipsticks please.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 26, 2008)

i love the way you took the photos... how do you like the charged waters? would you recommend them? x


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## joozxklumzi (Jan 26, 2008)

the charged waters is sorta like fix +. i bought them when they came out during the summer  ( i forgot which collection ) but they are fragrenced which some people like or dont. i use them more as a toner. 

zozo: from the first one its, high tea, 4n, 3n, brew, and viva glam 5


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 27, 2008)

Lovely collection!


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 27, 2008)

oh la la.. lovely collection! and you have great photography skills!


----------

